

Livestream: GORUCO 2012 (the Gotham Ruby Conference) - jcn
http://goruco.com/live/

======
jenius
In the audience as well - feel free to drop questions here! I'll ask them for
you if they are reasonable.

------
deltamidway
The turnout is over 280 people this year!

------
obilgic
It looks like stream has face detection?

------
lukem
Venue is awesome this year

------
cdevroe
No worky on iPad.

------
kanwisher
Actually in the audience, pretty cool to have it live streamed

------
johnernaut
There is going to be a party yacht... How amazing is that...

~~~
briandear
For real. I'm there.

